# Foriegn Exchange Student At The Range



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I took Danu, the foreign exchange student, shooting yesterday afternoon. My friend Dave joined us at the range. All shooting was done at 7 to 10 yards. The handguns I took were: a 4" .22 Ruger Standard Model, 9mm Sig P226, 9mm High Power, 357Mag 4" S&W Model 19 (we shot .38 Specials), 44 Magnum 4" S&W Model 629-2 (we shot 44 Specials and 44 Magnums), and lastly a 45 ACP Springfield 1911A1.

I fired the 22 first to show Danu how to operate a semiautomatic pistol. Danu shot it well and soon was ready for larger caliber handguns. He is like many others, his interest is not in 22s.

Next up was the 9mm Sig P226; Danu was interested in this handgun as the Indonesian military is armed with them. Both Danu and I played chase the hole made by your first shot. You aim at the center of the target, fire, and then aim for the hole made by the first shot. I find this an easy way to train people to shoot. Danu was able to keep all shots on the paper and to group his shots reasonably well; he loves this pistol.

Danu was rather complacent about shooting 38 Specials through the 4" S&W Model 19 (M19). I shot this handgun next and it is a joy to shoot. The M19 has a very nice trigger and shoots where it is aimed.

We moved on to the 44 Magnum 4" S&W Model 629-2, Danu shot 44 Specials first and then I let Danu shoot 44 Magnums rounds in it. Again, Danu was complacent about shooting this revolver with 44 Specials but one round of 44 Magnum got his attention. He put the handgun down and said: "No More!"

The last handgun Danu fired was my 45 ACP Springfield 1911A1. The rounds fired in it were 230gr ball. This pistol proved to have too much recoil for Danu to enjoy shooting it. When I fired it, I was impressed with its accuracy potential; I also discovered that I really do not like the sights on this pistol.

I fired a few rounds through my FM High-Power and it continues to be the handgun that I shoot fast the better than any of my other handguns. This weapon is called "the Bastard" because the frame went due to over polishing an area that does not have a lot of metal; a gunsmith (Alex Hamilton) has to put it back together using a FN frame.

My friend Dave AKA 44SpecialDave brought his early Smith and Wesson 44 Special revolvers and the Sig P220 45acp that I sold to him. Dave can do an outstanding job with his older revolvers but he does not shoot his Sig well. I am sure I should coach him on shooting the P220. Remember, I shoot this pistol well but I do not care for the gun itself and that is why I sold it.

Danu takes to shooting like a fly to honey. Why? He listens and does what he is told to do. I am sure that with proper coaching Danu will become an excellent shot.

Regards,

Richard ;D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glad ya'll had a nice time


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Sounds like he had a great time. Thanks for introducing another guy to the shooting world.


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

A fellow Double Actioner!!!!............

Nice report........


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Excellent, I'm glad you all had a good time!!!


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

*Thoughts After My Recent Range Session*

No matter how old you are you can learn from a day at the range. The other day I took Danu, Indonesian Exchange Student, for his first experience with firearms. What did I learn? It is better for the teacher and the student to wear hearing protection that allows you to hear. I let Danu wear my electronic muffs and I wore regular ones. He was able to hear my commands but I could not hear a thing he said. We were at a busy range and I did not want to take the shop muffs off to hear what he said. I have hearing loss and I do not want to increase it.

I also learned that the trigger on my 4" Ruger MKI Standard model is great. I normally do not shoot very fast but this little jewel begs to be shot fast.

Danu had wanted to shoot my Sig P226 9mm and I learned that this is a lot better pistol than I have given it credit for being. My biggest complaint was its size Vs caliber. My conclusion is this is a fine range/house gun and it is capable of very tight groups.

I had not shot my Smith and Wesson (S&W) M19-2 before and I would sing its praises with 38 Specials if I did not own a M15. Those that know are aware that the 4" M15 is my all time favorite revolver.

My S&W M629-2 is a great weapon and it would be a very good camp gun. Mine wears Herritt Jordan Trooper grips and these make hot 44 Magnums tolerable.

The Springfield 1911A1 is a very good shooter; it will shoot great after new sights are installed. The front sight is way too high and loose; the rear sight is cranked way up to compensate for the front sight. Even so, I was able to place two shots touching at 10 yards.

The last revelation is my favorite High-Power (HP); this pistol has a very good trigger and its magazine safety is intact. I asked Terry Murbach about the trigger being so good while till having a magazine safety. He did not have an answer but he did say to heck with thinking about the trigger and for me to just enjoy the pistol. This HP remains the handgun I shoot fastest with the best accuracy at 5-10 yards.

Regards,

Richard :-D


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Ah foreign exchange students. Noting better than haveing some German kid shoot his first gun at 7 in the morning with a hang over. Haha

Especially when it is an AK 47 :-D


----------

